# Equipment SAFETY tips: Mitre Saw



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Safety in the shop tips for the mitre saw…...

What are some tips to work safely on and around a mitre saw?



(See all SAFETY TIP GATEWAYS here)


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Debbie!


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

don't let go of the handle untill the blade stops spinning, and use that same hand to pick up the workpiece, i didn't once, and the blade grabbed my hand without serious injury luckily.

have the workpiece against the rear fence at the cut zone, if warped turn it around so the middle area touches the fence. otherwise the blade gets pinched and with sliding saws the saw will brutally jump towards you


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

no problem 

For me … this is one of the easiest tools to use in the shop-but it's important to remember that it, too, can cause injuries - sharp blade, flinging pieces of wood, knowing where your fingers are, not cutting too small of wood pieces.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

wait until the saw comes to a complete stop before raising the blade up.


----------

